# Names for a chestnut?



## iAMASHOWJUMPER (2 May 2012)

As title says really


----------



## Fools Motto (2 May 2012)

Conker
Copper
Red
Ginger
Nutty
Fire ....?
Sunny
Chilli
Spice
Hot...?


----------



## Gingermonkey (2 May 2012)

Titian
Testarossa (Enzo Ferrari named his car Red Head )


----------



## tori252 (2 May 2012)

Carrots


----------



## mountainview22 (2 May 2012)

Kevin.


----------



## luckyoldme (2 May 2012)

My Chestnut gelding is called chester... but we sometimes call him"you *********G ******" for short!


----------



## Keenjean (2 May 2012)

Big ginge! At a show I saw a very nice big chestnut win the hunter class and he had the fabulous show name of 'the flying orange' I thought it was great!


----------



## iAMASHOWJUMPER (2 May 2012)

Some really good suggestions here, also thing 'The Flying Orange' is brilliant


----------



## alliersv1 (2 May 2012)

Well I wouldn't necessarily have named him it myself, but my ginger and white is called Jaffa.


----------



## Xander (2 May 2012)

Crunchie?


----------



## Tilda (2 May 2012)

The pony I had my first ride on nearly 30 years ago was called Chester and I nearly bought a gorgeous 6 y o called Chester 5 years ago both were chestnuts.


----------



## Batgirl (2 May 2012)

David Dickinson or Dale Winton?


----------



## blood_magik (2 May 2012)

marmalade 
cayenne/cayan
Asfar (red in arabic)


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (2 May 2012)

Gelding:  
Jasper. 
Firefly. 
Barney/Barnaby.
Red.


Mare: Sienna. 
Poppy.
Rosie.
Ruby.


----------



## pip6 (2 May 2012)

Pip (as in an orange pip)


----------



## StormyMoments (2 May 2012)

rusty


----------



## Purple Duck (2 May 2012)

mountainview22 said:



			Kevin.
		
Click to expand...

"LIKE button"

Pippin

xXx


----------



## veronica22 (2 May 2012)

Tango

Mandarin

le solei brille ( or whatever the sun shines is in french - too long ago and far away from school) could call him solly for short.

PC 49 (copper)

getting a bit carried away now!


----------



## JustKickOn (2 May 2012)

Cherry
Ginger
Tango
Copper
Red
Scarlet
Cinnamon
Firecracker
Flame
Blush
Ruby
Zenzero (ginger in italian)


----------



## Montyforever (2 May 2012)

Flame and I knew a chestnut called Khan once .. Really suited him!


----------



## w1bbler (2 May 2012)

Mr fox


----------



## Kallibear (2 May 2012)

Mine's called Roo! Bit like the french word for red, partly Kangaroo. Mostly he's called Rupert Bear tho


----------



## Moomin1 (2 May 2012)

Borange - Big and Orange!


----------

